# [SOLVED] router won't allow internet connection



## jacknjill (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll apologize in advance for the long post :smile: I wanted to make sure I gave as much info as possible. I've been troubleshooting for a couple of days now, and trying to keep my sanity. I'm hoping for some help...

I am experiencing limited or no connectivity when I try to connect to the internet through the router. I can connect directly when my desktop is wired to the modem, but as soon as the router is in place, I can’t get through.

The router was working for a couple of months, but conked out a couple of days ago. I replaced the router with a new one, thinking it may have died, but I’m having the same problem. I’m not sure what happened (this all happened in the middle of the day - working one minute and gone the next), and I had the cable company send someone out to check the modem, but that was fine.

I tried wiring my laptop, in case the desktop was being buggy, but still the same problem (only being able to connect directly to the modem for internet access). I spent 2 hours on the phone with d-link to no avail (don’t even get me started on the “service”), so I’ve unplugged and re-cycled and reset about a million times.

I also did the *netsh int ip reset reset.log *and *netsh winsock reset catalog* without result.

Here's my information, and some stuff I've tried from what I've read in other posts:

What country are you located in. Canada
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider). Shaw
What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection? unsure
Make and exact model of the broadband modem. Motorola SB5101 Surfboard cable modem
Make and exact model of the router (if a separate unit). D-link DIR-625
Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device.
Connection type, wired or wireless. wired 
Make and model of your computer. HP Media center m7250n
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines:. XP-Home SP2
The Internet Browser in use: IE



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection 3:
Node IpAddress: [169.254.145.196] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
MAINFRAME <00> UNIQUE Registered
MAINFRAME <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mainframe
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-43-AA-F4
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.145.196
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: router won't allow internet connection*

An autoconfigured IP address beginning with 169.254.x.x is what is known as an APIPA address - in laymen's terms this means Windows had self-assigned its own made-up IP address because it wasn't able to grab one from DHCP. DHCP assigns IP addresses to devices (such as a computer) when requested, and in your case would normally be issued by the router. What you will need to do is enter your router's web configuration page and make sure DHCP is enabled.

Once DHCP has been enabled on your router, just repair the connection or type the following in the command prompt:

*ipconfig /releaseall*
*ipconfig /renewall*

After that you should be set. If ipconfig spits out an IP address _other_ than 169.254.x.x, then DHCP was working and you should be set.


----------



## jacknjill (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: router won't allow internet connection*

Thanks a bunch, problem solved! I just wonder what went wrong in the first place...


----------



## Kevin2341 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: router won't allow internet connection*



Cellus said:


> An autoconfigured IP address beginning with 169.254.x.x is what is known as an APIPA address - in laymen's terms this means Windows had self-assigned its own made-up IP address because it wasn't able to grab one from DHCP. DHCP assigns IP addresses to devices (such as a computer) when requested, and in your case would normally be issued by the router. What you will need to do is enter your router's web configuration page and make sure DHCP is enabled.
> 
> Once DHCP has been enabled on your router, just repair the connection or type the following in the command prompt:
> 
> ...


I have an issue similar to this, how would I go about getting into my router? I bought a cheap one at walmart last night for like $30, I hooked it up and all and I have no idea how I could access my router settings.

Any insight with this would be greatly appreciated  PS my router is a "Network Everywhere" 5-port 10\100 I want to say the model is rh1005 or something.


----------



## jacknjill (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: router won't allow internet connection*

Okay, I spoke too soon. I'm back to limited connectivity and it's giving the 169.254.x.x ip adress again. I tried the ipconfig /releaseall and ipconfig /renewall again, but this time it didn't work. *sigh* Now what do I do? Do you think I'll have this problem every time the power goes out? Does anyone know why this would keep happening?


----------



## grue155 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: router won't allow internet connection*

According to Dlink.com, the DIR-625 router default address is 192.168.0.1. If you give your PC a static address in the range 192.168.0.2 to 192.168.0.254, you should be able to reach the router and its web configuration page. 

If you give your machine a static address, and you cannot reach the router, then there is something that's a problem between your machine and router. That may not be news, but it does rule out a few things.

If you can reach your router, then that rules out some other things. And then you can check your router setup to see if it is set properly for DHCP address assignments.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: router won't allow internet connection*

The following procedure should result in a wired connection using a cable modem and a standard broadband router.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## jheremil (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: router won't allow internet connection*

what we do because we have no access in the friendster.com because some one block it into the router


----------



## jacknjill (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: router won't allow internet connection*

Okay, I got tired of troubleshooting over and over again, so I returned the d-link and bought a Linksys a couple of days ago, and it installed without a hitch and it has been working beautifully ever since on all 3 computers. Maybe my computers just don't like d-link routers, lol.


----------

